# Rye Whiskey



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

For you who have not tried Rye Whiskey (America's original whiskey) let's start a new thread. My new value Rye is Wild Turkey 101 Rye. I don't have many Ryes' to chose from but this W.T. is really tasty. My first experience with W.T. 101 Rye was too much. It was so good I over-indulged to the point of being woozy at work until noon or so. Good thing it was a Sunday and nothing too challenging going on... Give it a go if you want to try Rye. Just do it when you don't have to work the next day....:u


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been drinking Jim Beam Rye lately. I like the smoothness compared to the corn burbons. Still, I like to rotate whiskey like I rotate cigars.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

The local Liquor store (state run) doesn't have Jim Beam Rye. I've heard it is pretty good. Have you tried Old Overholt?


----------



## ProbFrank (Apr 5, 2006)

Old Potrero Rye form the makers of Anchor Steam Beer is a tremendous version of "Old Style" Whiskey. Although great neat or on the rocks, in an Old Fashioned or Sezerac is definately worth a try. find out more, here:

http://www.anchorbrewing.com/about_us/oldpotrero_18th.htm


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been meening to try a rye whiskey, and the liq. store I work at part time has the Wild Turkey, Jim Beam, and a couple of others. I think you guys have talked me into it. :al


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Rittenhouse 100 proof Bonded Rye....very good and usually less than 20 bucks. Won some awards a year or so ago and is made by Heaven Hill. Really cant go wrong there...


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Rittenhouse 100 proof Bonded Rye....very good and usually less than 20 bucks. Won some awards a year or so ago and is made by Heaven Hill. Really cant go wrong there...


Haven't seen it in the local L.S.'s. Will try it sometime. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

ProbFrank said:


> Old Potrero Rye form the makers of Anchor Steam Beer is a tremendous version of "Old Style" Whiskey. Although great neat or on the rocks, in an Old Fashioned or Sezerac is definately worth a try. find out more, here:
> 
> http://www.anchorbrewing.com/about_us/oldpotrero_18th.htm


I love bourboun and i love Anchor Steam, one of my all time favorite beers. I will give this a try. thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Haven't seen it in the local L.S.'s. Will try it sometime. I've heard good things about it.


If you arent averse to ordering it online, this is just about the best price out there...
http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=rittenhouse&otext=rittenhouse


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got a bottle of Black Maple Hill 18-year-old single barrel straight rye whiskey. It looks good and I will taste it in a few days to see how it goes--my first experience with rye.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> If you arent averse to ordering it online, this is just about the best price out there...
> http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=rittenhouse&otext=rittenhouse


thanks for the link


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> Just got a bottle of Black Maple Hill 18-year-old single barrel straight rye whiskey. It looks good and I will taste it in a few days to see how it goes--my first experience with rye.


Ive heard a lot of good things about this brand...correct me if Im wrong but isnt Black Maple Hill made by the Van Winkle Bourbon people?


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Tried some Old Overholt Rye. It's pretty good for a $13 or so for a fifth. I thing the Wild Turkey is about 10% better but it's about $20+ per fifth.:al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Ive heard a lot of good things about this brand...correct me if Im wrong but isnt Black Maple Hill made by the Van Winkle Bourbon people?


Black Maple Hill is a very good rye whiskey, after trying it a couple times now. I have limited experience with ryes, but the flavor is very smooth. However, it has a certain crispness to it that I don't get from bourbons, which may take some time to get used to.

I think this whiskey is by either the Van Winkle or Buffalo Trace. That is, if Van Winkle isn't done by Buffalo Trace as well.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Rittenhouse 100 proof Bonded Rye....very good and usually less than 20 bucks. Won some awards a year or so ago and is made by Heaven Hill. Really cant go wrong there...


This is probably the current "best buy" on the market. I have some other favorites but they're aren't exactly cheap these days.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> Black Maple Hill is a very good rye whiskey, after trying it a couple times now. I have limited experience with ryes, but the flavor is very smooth. However, it has a certain crispness to it that I don't get from bourbons, which may take some time to get used to.
> 
> I think this whiskey is by either the Van Winkle or Buffalo Trace. That is, if Van Winkle isn't done by Buffalo Trace as well.


While I think most of the "old rye" currently available is from the same source or two, I believe BMH products are currently supported by Kentucky Bourbon Distillers. Though niether is willing to disclose where the whiskey is sourced from.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

You're probably right. Thanks.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> You're probably right. Thanks.


Although I should have said the bottle design suggests to mr that Julian Van Winkle might have had a hand in BMH's bottling in the past.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Would like to try the Rittenhouse, haven't seen it in Oregon or Washington as yet.:u


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

fitzsmoke said:


> Would like to try the Rittenhouse, haven't seen it in Oregon or Washington as yet.:u


I assume you are not speaking of 21 year old Rittenhouse? My guess is if that one hasn't arrived yet - it likely never will as I think it was a one off that is drying up. Quite expensive too.

On the younger versions, I'd stick with the 100 proof bottled in bond. The lower proof version probably is best served in rye based cocktails rather than as a sipper.


----------

